# My Vintage 70’s Fruit Brute Cereal Mail-in Costume



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

oh my look what I found https://halloween420.shutterfly.com/125 in honor of Target stocking the original Fruit Brute, Count Chocula, Frankenberry, Boo Berry, and Yummy Mummy packages. They also have good trivia on the side. Fortified with nothing good for you. Just like the good old days. Those packages still blow away the currrent awful CG-looking boxes. http://www.i-mockery.com/blabber/2013/08/

I guess my Grandma sent away for it. I sure as hell didn't like cherry flavored anything. And I believe that's what FB is/was. My sister was a Frankenberry fiend.

Anyhow there's more of my Grandma's vintage door hanging than my costume. but you get the idea. I didn't clean up the white balance in Photoshop. I wanted it to be the wrong film for the wrong lighting classic 70's look.

I wish I still had this damn thing.

Enjoy those old enough to remember the day when al costumes were jumpsuits and plastic masks.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool! I love seeing vintage and nostalgic things from my childhood. Thanks for sharing your pic!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

^o^ I just noticed the kid on the door hanging is in a hobo costume. That's not the first thing I'd think of lol I remember being an astronaut. And I made a Tusken Raider Star Wars home made costume. I took strips of paper bags over a framework of strips of poster board to make the mask. Brown fabric in a poncho shape. The gaffi stick weapon were paper towel rolls taped together and the cylindrical part was two small aper plates glued together. Painted to get te basic effect. SW fans got a kick out of it. Unfortunately no photos although i could put one together easily if wanted to from memory : I was about 10 or 11. And honest those are the only ones I remember form some reason except for a pirate photo I also have. But these plastic masks and jumpsuits were classics. They should make some retro ones.I n adult sizes lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Fright Zone said:


> But these plastic masks and jumpsuits were classics. They should make some retro ones.I n adult sizes lol


Sounds like you can market these. Call them "remember when" costumes. It's nostalgic remembering the cool costumes. I loved my plastic masks and I wish I still had them. Seriously, it sounds like a good thing to market.


----------

